# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  خرسانة مسلحة

## jazee

*السلام عليكم
لو سمحنو بعد إزنكم في حدا ممكن ايساعدنا بأي شي بخصوص الخرسانة المسلحة بس يالكود الأردني
أمثلة ..........مشاريع جاهزة.............. كتب.......................محاضرات..............
ولكم جزيل الشكر على المرور*

----------

